# Finding the best Bow for a 6 and 8 yr old



## fourts (Sep 12, 2013)

Bear Apprentice?


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

My 9 year old bought a used hoyt ruckus great bow for kids and you shop here you can often if patient and persistent pick one up for less than 200 I got hers for 150


----------



## bonehed67 (Jan 8, 2008)

Bought my 7 year old daughter a Diamond Atomic and it fits her very well. It has lots of adjustment like the Infinite Edge, but is for smaller archers. Also costs a lot less.


----------



## walbash635 (Nov 6, 2012)

I make long bow's that fit my kid's .... usually a little long and don't seal them. next year can boil and recurve and/or back em to raise poundage. I start em off with a shelf built on bow and served nock point. I feel it helps them get their form down better and shooting rabbits is fun for kids. around 12-14 year old depending on them

I move em up to compound's for deer


----------



## Armstrong USMC (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your help. I will look into you suggestion.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Please let us know what you get and how it works out for you


----------

